# Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Messer für die Saison..Also kein Klappmesser oder Tool, sondern ne Art Jagdmesser. Ich weiß, es gibt um langfristig zu denken ne Grenze im Preis, die ma nicht unterschreiten sollte, wenn man nicht nach jedem Einsatz schärfen will. die ist so um die 200e. außerdem weiß ich das der Stahl 440-C möglichst sein sollte...Dan weiß ich noch, das wohl Böker Messer mit der beste sein soll......

Nun meine Frage ist einfach, welche größeren Messer nutzt ihr, wo man nen größeren Kiemenschnitt oder mal nen Kopfschlag ausführen kann...Dies typischen Fischmesser sollten es nicht sein, da man ja manchmal auch anderes damit schneiden will......


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hi,
dann hol dir ein Puma , die sind unverwüstlich.
Ich kenne mich mit Messern nicht aus , aber mein Daddy schwört auf Pumamesser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

benutzt du es nicht als angler?


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Wenn du gute Messer in einem vernünftigen Preis-Leistungs-
bereich suchst,dann google mal nach Marttiini und Helle.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Wie lang? Wie schwer? Welche Klingenform? Welchen Griff (Form, Material)? Welchen Holster (Cordua, Leder, ..)?


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

oh junge, sind tausend Fragen, haste recht...nur einschneidig, mit Leder- scheide für Gürtel...normale Jagdmesserform, Griff, egal, klinge ca. 15-20cm, 440 C Stahl....


----------



## Udo561 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> benutzt du es nicht als angler?



Hi,
ich wüsste nicht wozu ich ein Messer benötigen würde was an die 200 Euro kostet.
Das was ich mit einem messer zu erledigen habe dazu reicht mir so ein Taschenmesser vom Aldi zu 4,99 Euro 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Pumamesser sind gut, die Bökermesser sind auch gut

habe von beiden Herstellern so einige...

tja, was soll ich sagen? 
zum Angeln hat sich dann doch ein stinkeinfaches Mora-Messer hervorgetan (für knapp über 10€ auch nicht sonderlich schade wenn´s verlorgen geht oder versaut wird - Danke @Ulli3D für den Tip)
hier noch eine andere Version

und für grobere "Einsätze" nehm´ ich immer noch mein Glock-Feldmesser
_
glaub mir, Du brauchst nicht mehr!_


----------



## Hoscheck (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich hab nen Messer von Opinel einfach und günstig.
Wozu brauchst du ein Messer mit 15-20 cm und ner Lederscheide für den Gürtel willste damit herumlaufen? denk an das Waffengesetz (Klingen über 12 cm)

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Lorenz (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Marttiini Condor?
Die Klinge sollte es in der Regel auch tun...
http://www.google.de/products/catal...TIVljan4Btnw5LsL&sa=title&ved=0CBIQ8wIwAzgA#p


"Was anderes schneiden?"
Also wenn ich z.B. an stinkenden Kalamarie denke,dann nehm ich doch lieber ein anderes Messer um mein Brot/Käse etc. zu schneiden.Diverse Schneidarbeiten kann man mit obigem Marttiini wunderbar machen.Bei mehrtägigen Ansitzen und wenn ich weiß,dass ich es brauche hab ich mein Buschmesser (Kabar Cutlass) dabei,aber so im "Angelalltag" schlepp ich doch kein großes schweres Messer mit mir rum...fragt sich halt immer was man wirklich damit macht...
Mein Zweitmesser (z.B. für die Brotzeit) ist ein Cold Steel Super Edge,dass ich praktisch immer am Schlüsselbund trage.


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ja ich hab ja auch nen Messer..aber was mich echt nervt ist einfach das ich es nach jedem 2 Angeltag schärfen kann....Wenn man Schnüre ob mono oder Fluro oder geflochtene schneidet dann ists ganz schnell stumpf...und ein messer für 50€ glaub ich nicht das das was bringt....Die Jäger habens ja noch schwieriger wenn die das Wild aufbrechen....
deswegen weiß ich aus den messerforen, das die meisten um die 200€ kaufen, wegen der qualität des Stahles


----------



## Lorenz (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man damit macht!

Wild aufbrechen?
Machst du das? Wenn ja,dann solltest du das auch erwähnen.

Z.B. Steaks aus nem Hecht schneiden kann man doch auch daheim mit dem großen Küchenmesser.Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch professionelle Schleifereien die das Ding für ein paar Euro wieder scharfmachen...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wüsste nicht wozu ich ein Messer benötigen würde was an die 200 Euro kostet.
> Das was ich mit einem messer zu erledigen habe dazu reicht mir so ein Taschenmesser vom Aldi zu 4,99 Euro
> Gruß Udo


Mein Yanagiba hat 200€ gekostet; genauso wie mein Ontario G-10. Was interessiert es mich ob das für andere Unsummen sind?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> deswegen weiß ich aus den messerforen, das die meisten um die 200€ kaufen, wegen der qualität des Stahles



dann -nichts für ungut- solltest Du Deine Frage(n) auch dort stellen



strawinski schrieb:


> und ein messer für 50€ glaub ich nicht das das was bringt



seltsame Ansicht, aber wer´s braucht...



christian36 schrieb:


> Was interessiert es mich ob das für andere Unsummen sind?



und, was glaubst Du, wen DAS interessiert?


----------



## Namenloser (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Die besten Messer sind alte bajonete. Einmal richtig scharf gemacht hat man ne ganze weile seine ruhe vorm schleifen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja ich hab ja auch nen Messer..aber was mich echt nervt ist einfach das ich es nach jedem 2 Angeltag schärfen kann....Wenn man Schnüre ob mono oder Fluro oder geflochtene schneidet dann ists ganz schnell stumpf*...und ein messer für 50€ glaub ich nicht das das was bringt...*.Die Jäger habens ja noch schwieriger wenn die das Wild aufbrechen....
> deswegen weiß ich aus den messerforen, das die meisten um die 200€ kaufen, wegen der qualität des Stahles


 


@ Strawinski,#h

was glaubst du was die Profimesser von Metzgern kosten?
Max. die Hälfte.
Alles was in die angesprochenen 200€ geht,das befriedigt zum größten Teil den Besitzerstolz.Ich kann den Wunsch aber trotzdem nachvollziehen.Mein teuerstes Messer ist
ein ATS 34 Integralmesser von Kenji Hara.Ein wunderbares
Teil,aber in der Praxis nicht wesentlich besser als ein "Helle".
Aber solange es Spass macht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Strawinski,#h
> 
> was glaubst du was die Profimesser von Metzgern kosten?
> Max. die Hälfte.


Glaub ich nicht das die soviel kosten. Metzger können zwar ein Messer scharf machen, aber nicht schleifen. 



> Alles was in die angesprochenen 200€ geht,das befriedigt zum größten Teil den Besitzerstolz.


Korrekt.


> Ich kann den Wunsch aber trotzdem nachvollziehen.Mein teuerstes Messer ist ein ATS 34 Integralmesser von Kenji Hara.Ein wunderbares Teil,aber in der Praxis nicht wesentlich besser als ein "Helle".
> Aber solange es Spass macht.


Richtig. Und wenn was nervt, dann Sprüche wie "Ich bräuchte das nicht!" oder "Mir wär das viel zu teuer!".


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

wie ich schon schrieb....es muß halt mehr als einen schnitt halten..und so wie ichs mal recherchiert habe liegen die preislch so...es sei denn ihr schreibt mir was anderes....


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> wie ich schon schrieb....es muß halt mehr als einen schnitt halten..und so wie ichs mal recherchiert habe liegen die preislch so...es sei denn ihr schreibt mir was anderes....


 

Wenn deine Messer nicht mehr als einen Schnitt halten,dann machst du etwas falsch.
Mein Marttiini hält 2 Wochen Norge mir einer Menge Fisch ohne Neuschliff immer aus.Ein bisschen mit dem Stahl nachgeholfen langt immer.#6
Aber ich schneide auch keinen Fischkopf ab,sondern trenne nur die Fleischpartien durch und drehe den Kopf ab.Solltest
du auch mal probieren.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

na ich schlitze gerade mal köderfische auf und schneide ne mono durch...ja alle vierteljahre schärfen wäre schon gut..das passiert mit meinem schweitzer messer


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> na ich schlitze gerade mal köderfische auf und schneide ne mono durch...ja alle vierteljahre schärfen wäre schon gut..das passiert mit meinem schweitzer messer


 


Tut mir leid,verstehe ich wirklich nicht.Dann habe ich auch keinen Rat für dich.Über den Messerpreis wirst du dein Problem 
aber bestimmt nicht lösen können.#t

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

scheinbar muß ich mal die empfohlenen messer hier ausprobieren


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Das hier könnte deine Probleme lösen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164196

Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man Messer mit einem einigermaßen
schnitthaltigen Stahl schon so ab 50€ aufwärts,alles teurere kann man
auch Liebhaberei nennen.
Wobei die hier empfohlenen, günstigeren Helle oder Martinimesser,wirklich rattig scharf zu machen sind und die Schnitthaltigkeit ist eben immer auch von der Benutzung abhängig.
Ich hab schon Leute gesehen,die z.B. auf  ihrem schicken Granit in der
Küche am rumsäbeln waren und sich wunderten, warum denn ihre teuren 
Messer immer gleich stumpf waren!

Taxidermist


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das hier könnte deine Probleme lösen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164196
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man Messer mit einem einigermaßen
> schnitthaltigen Stahl schon so ab 50€ aufwärts,alles teurere kann man
> ...


 


Vertue dich da mal nicht mit dem günstiger.Ein Helle mit
knallhartem Dreilagenstahl kostet auch einige € über dem 50er Bereich.Wobei dieser Stahl auch nur dann zu empfehlen ist,wenn man mit dem Messer vernünftig umgeht.Diese Klinge
mal so eben im Keller nachschleifen ist nicht so einfach.Da 
habe ich mir bei einer Klinge (vermutlich 62-63 HRC) schon 
die Zähne ausgebissen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Skrxnch (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hi,
da nebenbei Jäger hab ich natürlich auch einige Jagdmesser und davon sind mir die Puma am liebsten. 
Speziell zum angeln nehme ich meisstens das "Game Warden" mit. 
Mein Modell hat noch ne Säge, damit kann man ratzfatz Barsche schuppen wenn man die Haut zum backen drannehaben will. (Umgehend reinigen, sonst verklebt die Säge.)
Neuwertig wie meins BJ. 70 sind die richtige Sammlerstücke!
Gelegentlich bei ebay, besser egun.de zu finden. 
(Da sollte man aber einige Monate Geduld aufbringen, möglichst vor Ort begutachten können.) 

Die Helle u. Martini kenne ich nur von Frankonia aus dem Laden, finde ich aber auch Spitze.
Hätte ich nicht schon genug und müsste ich eins kaufen würde ich da *als Angler* zuerst schauen!

Wie einige schon meinten, ist aber gar nicht nötig so viel Geld reinzuhängen. Viel wichtiger ist die richtige Technik beim wetzen, schleifen und polieren.
Wer soviel Zeit noch aufbringen mag. 
(Ich nicht, das sind Gebrauchsgegenstände oder ich bekomme sie aus Nachlässen geschenkt.)

Den Hinweis zum entsprechendem Beitrag gabs ja schon von Taxidermist:m.

Kannte mal nen jagenden Buchbinder/Drucker,
der hat aus jedem Mist wahre Skalpelle geschliffen und poliert.
....Allerdings auch Unmengen Zeit verplempert die er besser hätte einsetzen können...


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Skronch schrieb:


> Hi,
> da nebenbei Jäger hab ich natürlich auch einige Jagdmesser und davon sind mir die Puma am liebsten.
> Speziell zum angeln nehme ich meisstens das "Game Warden" mit.
> Mein Modell hat noch ne Säge, damit kann man ratzfatz Barsche schuppen wenn man die Haut zum backen drannehaben will. (Umgehend reinigen, sonst verklebt die Säge.)
> ...


 


Dann stell dir aber mal die Zeit vor die du verschwendest um einen Hasen zu jagen,den du auch kaufen könntest.
In dieser Zeit könntest du etliche Messer schärfen.
Also alles eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


p.s.

ich würde den Hasen auch bevorzugen.


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann stell dir aber mal die Zeit vor die du verschwendest um einen Hasen zu jagen,den du auch kaufen könntest....


 
  ….oder noch schlimmer. Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich nen ganzen Tag ans Wasser setzen und versuchen Fische zu fangen. Wie bescheuert ist das denn? |kopfkrat



  Andreas……der Messerschleifen zu seinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen zählt.


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mein Yanagiba hat 200€ gekostet; genauso wie mein Ontario G-10. Was interessiert es mich ob das für andere Unsummen sind?



Hi,
na ja , es gibt eben Angler die so ne Schwanzverlängerung brauchen 
Mir reicht ein 5 Euro Messer , aber ich fahre ja auch keinen Porsche |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> ……der Messerschleifen zu seinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen zählt.



hrrrrrrr.... hab gestern noch ´ne BB-Nasschleif-Session abgehalten, jetzt ist mein linker Unterarm haarlos - sieht sooo schaixxe aus! |uhoh: Gottseidank ist Pullover-Zeit! |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Nu ja... da gibts einige Variationen.

1. Ein reines Werkzeug. Da kommst du mit gut 20,- € aus. Ein Ausbeiner, oder Stechmesser von Dick, oder Swibo mit 15 cm Klinge. Dazu etwas Leder und Garn für eine Messerscheide.

2. Ein solides Gebrauchsmesser. Da liegst du dann irgendwo zwischen 12,- und 100,- €. Mora, Helle, Martinii, Eka... wurde alles schon genannt. Keine Sorge, die halten alle die Schärfe und sie sind tauglich. Nicht umsonst hantiert Skandinaviens Angler- und Jägerschaft mit diesen Dreilagenklingen und die wissen warum!

3. Arbeistmessertaugliches Sammlerstück. Da gehts dann bei 200,- € grad mal los. Es gibt genügend Stücke vom Band, oder Unikate von Messermachern. Es ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl, so ein Messer zu besitzen. Aber das wird die "5,- € Aldifraktion" nie bgreifen; das ist keine Frage der Technik, sondern eine des Stils.


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hallo,


strawinski schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es gibt um langfristig zu denken ne Grenze im Preis, die ma nicht unterschreiten sollte, wenn man nicht nach jedem Einsatz schärfen will. die ist so um die 200e.


Dann werde ich mal outen.
Mein "Angelmesser" ist von Fiskars und hat sage und schreibe 10€ gekostet. Es ist nicht aus 440 Stahl und das ist auch so gewollt.
https://mont-k.de/onlineshop/produc...sser-Feststehend/Fiskars-Universalmesser.html



strawinski schrieb:


> außerdem weiß ich das der Stahl 440-C möglichst sein sollte...Dan weiß ich noch, das wohl Böker Messer mit der beste sein soll......


Ein, für mich wichtiger Vorteil des Fiskars ist, "langlebige glatte Klinge mit leicht zu schleifendem Stahl". Sicherlich bleibt der 440 Stahl länger scharf aber jeder der schon mal versucht hat 440 Stahl zu schärfen (richtig schärfen) weiß was ich meine. Wenn das Fiskars mal stumpf ist ziehe ich es  2-3mal über einen Stein, das geht auch am Wasser, und gut ist. Ich habe einfach keine Lust vor jedem angeln das Messer auf schärfe zu prüfen, oder mich jedesmal zu ärgern das ich WIEDER vergessen habe es zu schärfen.

MfG Algon


----------



## strawinski (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

danke dir andal...was sehr konstruktives...nützt ja kein Messer für nen fünfer mit Gummistahllll...das ist ja auch der grund, weil ich hab jetzt so ein Zeitungsabbonoment-Jagdmesser..nach 10mal schärfen, verlor der stahl seine Härte und nun kann ich es nach jedem ansitz, wenn der Knoten mal gekürzt wurde nachschärfen.
nun 200€ wäre das limit, aber kann ja auch nur 50€ sein, wenn es die bedürfnisse erfüllt.....
es geht um lange funktion und nicht um Schönheit


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> Zeitungsabbonoment-Jagdmesser..nach 10mal schärfen, verlor der stahl seine Härte und nun kann ich es nach jedem ansitz, wenn der Knoten mal gekürzt wurde nachschärfen.


|kopfkrat wie geht das denn? Ausgeglüht? Wie schärft Du denn Deine Messer?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> wenn der Knoten mal gekürzt wurde nachschärfen.


dafür braucht man natürlich ein 200€ Messer, das ist schließlich ein Frage es Stils.

MfG Algon


----------



## strawinski (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

nun ich habe nen mechanischen,wo man das messer durchzieht...ist auch immer richtig gut  scharf....es würde sich nicht lohnen auf nem abziehstein zu schärfen


----------



## Andal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ellenlange Standzeiten, leichte Schärfbarkeit, möglichst noch rostfrei und stabil, wie eine Axt von Gränsfors... das gibt es nicht, wirds auch nie geben!

Die maximalen Standzeiten bieten natürlich keramische Klingen, aber einmal verkanten, oder runterwerfen und das Ding ist für die Restmülltonne.

Leichte Schärfbarkeiten hast du bei Kohlenstoffstählen, die absolut nicht rostfrei sind. Beispielhaft sind hierfür Opinel und blaugepließtete Messer im Solinger Dünnschliff. Dafür haben sie natürlich geringere Standzeiten, sind aber mit zwei Zügen über einen guten Stahl wieder scharf. Auch sind sie auf Wassersteinen in Skalpelle zu schärfen.

Und es gibt hochlegierte Stähle, die wie eine Brechstange benutz werden können. Nur bringt man die nie wirklich scharf und sie sind so massig, dass man feines Schneiden gleich vergessen kann. Sind halt mehr Hackmesser, denn echte Schneidewerkzeuge.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> klinge ca. 15-20cm, 440 C Stahl....



Willst du Elche ausweiden, oder Küchenfische versorgen?

Mit Klingenlängen um die 10 - 12 cm arbeitet es sich am besten.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , es gibt eben Angler die so ne Schwanzverlängerung brauchen
> Mir reicht ein 5 Euro Messer , aber ich fahre ja auch keinen Porsche


Und weil Du Dir das nicht leisten kannst/willst, soll ich mir auch kein teures Spielzeug kaufen oder wie?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich vertau seit Jahren auf Freund Peter...

http://www.messerherbst.de/lagermesser.html


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich habe das Messer beim angeln immer in der Tasche:
*Böker Magnum Urban Tank 2*
http://www.boker.de/taschenmesser/magnum/01MB223-0-0.html

Vorteil ist, es ist sehr leicht zu reinigen und mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug kann man das Spiel wieder nachjustieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ich vertau seit Jahren auf Freund Peter...
> 
> http://www.messerherbst.de/lagermesser.html


 


Darauf kann man auch vertrauen.Ich kenne seine Arbeiten auch seit Jahren.Er kommt jedes Jahr zu uns nach Solingen
zur Messermacher Messe.Ich nehme schon seit Jahren nur noch etwas Hartgeld und keine Kreditkarte mehr mit dorthin.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Heilbutt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es von vielen Herstellern gute Messer.
Ich habe eins von Böker aus 440er Stahl, mit Hirschhorngriffschalen. Das hat mir damals richtig gut gefallen, aber wie schon öfter erwähnt wurde ist es äußerst schwierig zu schärfen!!!
Dafür kann ich mit diesem Messer auch mehr machen als Fische schlachten...

Die Anglermesser von Martinii haben ein äußerst gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, da reichen 40,-€ um ein gutes Messer zu bekommen.
Wichtig ist darauf zu achten das die Klingenspitze auch wirklich spitz ist (Klingenform), und nicht halbrund wie bei vielen "Arbeitsmessern" oder Taschenmessern!!!!!
Wenn ich manchmal nur mit Schweizer Taschenmesser unterwegs bin, und damit zwei, drei Barsche töten und schlachten muß, dann fällt mir der Unterschied immer krass auf...

allzu viel Geld würde ich für ein Messer nicht mehr ausgeben..


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und weil Du Dir das nicht leisten kannst/willst, soll ich mir auch kein teures Spielzeug kaufen oder wie?



Hi,
na sicher kannst du dir kaufen was du möchtest , darfst auch damit spielen so lange du möchtest.
Denn die meisten die solch teure Messer besitzen nuten sie noch nicht mal , die liegen zu Hause in der Vitrine 
Und ich leiste mir ganz andere Dinge , ich besitze die Zeit meinem Hobby nachgehen zu können wann immer ich möchte , das ist ein Luxus den die wenigsten sich leisten können  
Gruß Udo


----------



## Doanafischer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



> Metzger können zwar ein Messer scharf machen, aber nicht schleifen.


  ;+   Reicht doch, oder?

Also ich benutze seit jahren dieses http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Tauchermesser-Beinholster-gelb-schwarz/dp/B000QWE91I/ref=sr_1_18?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1290338991&sr=1-18 . Es hat einen gummierten Griff, eine stabile Klinge, die leicht zu schärfen ist und es ist rostfrei. Zum filetieren ist es natürlich nicht geeignet, aber das braucht es nicht.Außerdem ist es durch die leuchtende Farbe leicht zu finden, wenn es mal verloren geht.  Ein 200€ Messer ist was für die Vitrine.Ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu.
Achja: zum schneiden der Schnur benutze ich immer Fingernagelclipser, die eignen sich hervorragend.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Denn die meisten die solch teure Messer besitzen nuten sie noch nicht mal , die liegen zu Hause in der Vitrine



Na und!?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

.............noch Fragen ? |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich nutze alle dinge ob teuer oder nicht und wer des öfteren Wild aufbricht und auf Knochen schneidet oder beim Angeln mal ausästen muß der weis ein gutes Messer zu schätzen!
Vorausgesetzt man hatte schon ein solches Messer zum Vergleich in der Hand und durfte damit arbeiten, jeder andere kann nicht mitreden!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> .............noch Fragen ? |supergri



sorry, Aalhunter, -nichst für Ungut- aber das ist doch kein Angelmesser...!


----------



## strawinski (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ne, das is ne Streitaxt.......villeicht so was....das ist schon praktikabel


----------



## Ulli3D (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...villeicht so was....das ist schon praktikabel



Wäre ich seeeehr vorsichtig! Verbotener Gegenstand nach §42a Waffengesetz. Wenn Du ihn beim Angeln dabei hast, OK, ansonsten seeehr teuer:g


----------



## Kotzi (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

http://www.asmc.de/de/Messer-Werkzeuge/Feststehende-Messer/Messer-SEK-M1-p.html

hier das hatten die mal in diversen fernsehsendungen , schneidet autoreifen und andere scherze

zu der ganzen messerdiskussion, mein liebstes messer ist mir das haller dass ich als kleines kind (6-8 jahre) im gulli gefunden habe. es ist immer eine abwägung was man will und was man bereit ist dafür auszugeben.
die tipps die andere für ihn bereit hatten sind jetzt durch, jetzt artet das ganze nur noch in reine prestige , aldiangler und grundsatzdiskussionen aus.
von daher @ te suche dir ein schönes messer aus und werde glücklich, genug möglichkeiten wurden mittlerweile genannt.
mfg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

vielleicht wäre ja das hier was: http://www.herbertz-messerclub.de/shop.php?Article=7071

ist zwar Klapp- (aber kein! Einhand) und hat 440C Stahl (& kommt nicht so "martialisch" rüber...)#c​


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> .............*noch Fragen ?* |supergri


 



Ja,#h

wofür benutzt du es? Ich halte es auf Grund der Klingenform fürs filetieren sowie fürs ausnehmen für ungeeignet.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Einfach mal eine Betrachtung von der praktischen Seite aus:



leicht zu reinigen => Klappmesser, Hirschhorngriffschalen, Griffe, die "Ritzen>" haben, in die Blut, Schweiß, Fischschleim geraten können fallen aus
es ist ein Messer zum Arbeiten => rutschfester Griff
arbeiten mit Feuchtigkeit => rostfreier (rostträger) Stahl ist angesagt
es soll ja kein Wal ausgenommen werden => Klingenlänge bis 10 cm ist mehr als genug
da damit auch bei Dunkelheit gearbeitet wird und das Messer auch schon mal ins hohe Gras oder Laub fallen kann => Griff mit leuchten den Farben ist von Vorteil
scharf und lange Standzeit (HRC > 56)
Bei mir kam dann diese Firma zum Zuge. Seit dem lasse ich meine teuren Jagdmesser zu Hause und ich kann feststellen, nach etlichen Stücken Wild reicht immer noch ein Wetzstahl um die Schärfe zu erhalten.

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## BigEarn (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Wenn Du was Gutes fuer einen angemessenen Preis suchst, schau Dir mal einige der Modelle von EKA an. Kannte die Jagdmodelle bereits vorher von Freunden die sie zur Jagd benutzen und sehr zufrieden waren. Nachdem mir einige Messerhaendler dann auch das EKA ans Herz gelegt haben, obwohl sie an den Pumas mehr verdient haetten, hab ich mir das Swede 10 zum Fischen zugelegt und bin bisher mehr als zufrieden. In meinen Augen deutlich besser als die Martinii, Helle oder Herbertz aud der gleichen Preisklasse, die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## goeddoek (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine Betrachtung von der praktischen Seite aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na, das ist doch mal ein Lösungsansatz, Ulli :m Fast 100 Punkte  |supergri

Ich hab das Neverlost von Mora > http://www.neverlost.se/produkt-2.php?sd_esp_3_pid=106 und denke, das ist für den TE sicher 'ne gute Wahl #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

...meine Worte!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hier findest Du bestimmt auch viele gute Infos zu Messern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165073
#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

440C Pohl Force H3 Alpha Two

sehr schnitthaltig#6

http://www.toolshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=4271

#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na sicher kannst du dir kaufen was du möchtest , darfst auch damit spielen so lange du möchtest.
> Denn die meisten die solch teure Messer besitzen nuten sie noch nicht mal , die liegen zu Hause in der Vitrine


Die Küchenmesser werden regelmäßig genutzt, aber die meisten Messer, Taschenlampen, Multitools, .. liegen u. a. in der Vitrine. Mir gefällts.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> 440C Pohl Force H3 Alpha Two
> 
> sehr schnitthaltig#6
> 
> ...



Auch wieder der Hinweis auf das verbotene Führen nach §42a Waffengesetz. Verstöße dagegen sind keine Ordnungswidrigkeit sondern Straftaten und da kann es schon bei einigen Berufen zu Berufsverboten führen, bei Jagdscheininhabern ist dieser in Gefahr. Also besser die Finger weg von solchen Teilen, wir gehen zum Angeln und nicht in den Krieg, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Guter Hinweis, jedoch:

Das Alpha One kann ohne montierte Öffnungshilfe in Deutschland legal als zweihändig bedienbares Klappmesser geführt werden.

#h

Es ist hervorragend geeignet bei großen Fischen den Kiemenschnitt durchzuführen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> http://www.toolshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=4271




Absolut ungeeignet für unser Hobby und auch noch häßlich!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Absolut ungeeignet für unser Hobby und auch noch häßlich!



Ich weiß nicht wie Du zu der Erkenntnis kommst, aber na ja, jedem seine Meinung. Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es hervorragend geeignet in unserem Hobby.

Und was dem einen hässlich erscheint, betört zu weil den andern.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Messer die man mit einer Hand bedienen kann, haben auch Vorteile. Man muss die Rute nicht weglegen, kann sich mit einer Hand festhalten, ..
Hier in Deutschland hab ich beim Angeln am liebsten mein Gerber Serrater dabei; kann man mit einer Hand aus dem Holster ziehen, das Heft aus Kraton liegt gut und rutschsicher in der Hand und man kann es mit etwas Übung mit einer Hand öffnen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



christian36 schrieb:


> Gerber Serrater


auch ein wirklich gutes Messer #6

und wenn man sich dann noch die alte Version besorgt, fällt es auch nicht in die "Einhandmesser-Schublade"


----------



## strawinski (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Einhandmesser sind ne feine Sache..wer eines hatte, der möchte dies nicht mehr missen...
was habt ihr denn immer mit eurem Waffengesetz....das sind keine säbel sondern taschenmesser...wenns ein zentimeter länger ist, ists mir auch wurscht...ich geh zum angeln und nicht aufn rummel.....


----------



## Duke Nukem (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Messer für die Saison..Also kein Klappmesser oder Tool, sondern ne Art Jagdmesser. .....


 
  Sorry, ich glaub das wird hier nichts. Begib Dich ins Messerforum  Unterforum Kaufberatung und schaue Dir die dort vorhandenen Threads an. Deine Anforderungen hat es in ähnlicher Form schon zigmal gegeben.
  Falls Du nicht fündig wirst, fülle den Fragenkatalog vollständig und präzise aus, insbesondere wofür Du das Messer benutzen möchtest und man wird Dir helfen.

  Zum Thema Waffengesetz: Da gibt es die ein oder andere Einschränkung, die auch friedliebende Bürger in Schwierigkeiten bringen können.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42a.html


  Andreas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

(3) Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

und jetzt sind wir wieder bei einer WaffG-Diskussion - leider 

meine (letzte) Bemerkung dazu: 
man kann diesbezüglichen Unannehmlichkeiten auch einfach ein wenig aus dem Weg gehen, anstatt es drauf anzulegen


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> wir gehen zum Angeln und nicht in den Krieg, oder?|kopfkrat


sehe ich genauso. 
Solche Messer und dann noch ein Camouflage Anzug.|uhoh:
Leute, wir gehen angeln, und ziehen nicht ins Feld.

MfG Algon


----------



## plan3 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

da war ich zu spät - bitte löschen


----------



## Siermann (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Du willst kein Klappmesser....aber ein Jagdmesser.....

Du wiedersprichst dir.
Als Landläufige Bezeichnung sind Jagdmesser folgende Messer:

Ein Jagdmesser ist mit einer Säge zum auftrennen des Brustkernes und des Schlosses versehen. Ebenfalls ist eine normale ca. 10cm Klinge zum normalen aufschärfen daran enthalten. Und zum "Jagdmesser" wird es erst wenn eine sog. Aufbruchklinge enthalten ist. Dies ist eine klinge mit einer verdickten Spitze damit die Innereien nicht beschadet werden.

Und was möchtest du jetzt....bestimmt nen normales Messer....


----------



## smartmouth (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es gibt um langfristig zu denken ne Grenze im Preis, die ma nicht unterschreiten sollte, wenn man nicht nach jedem Einsatz schärfen will. die ist so um die 200e.



Moinsen strawinski,
Für 200 Flocken kannste Dir schon ein Damastmesser an den Hosenbund hängen, da gibt es einige in der Preisklasse.
Ich werfe jedoch die Frage in den Raum ob dies wirklich NOT tut. 
Persönlich würde ich mich als Messerliebhaber und Entusiasten bezeichnen der auch dem Schmieden zugeneigt ist.

Wenn du ein gutes Messer suchst mit unschlagbarem Preis Leistungsverhältnis geht nichts über ERIK FROST aka MORA.
Diese Messer sind auf der ganzen Welt bekannt und besitzen einen hervoragenden Ruf der mMn über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.

Es gibt sie in rostender Kohlenstoffstahl Ausführung wie z.B. das 711 oder das 911. Sowie aus einem rostfreiem Sandvik 12c27 Stahl wie z.B. das 746 oder das 946. Bei den genannten Messern handelt es sich quasi um das selbe Messer nur der Stahl ist einmal rostend 711 und einmal rostfrei 746, Form etc alles gleich. 
Hinzu kommen noch zwei weitere Stahlsorten: der Triflex ein speziel wärmebehandelter Stahl sowie auch noch den Laminierten Stahl bei dem ein Kern (der die Schneide bildet) aus besonders kohlenstoffreichen Stahl von höher legiertem rostfreien Stahl umschmiedet wurde was zu einer sehr scharfen aber auch flexiblen Klinge führt. 

Bei allen Stahlsorten handelt es sich um hochwertige Messerstähle die wie im Falle des 12c27 auch von zum Beispiel  EKA oder Laguiole verwendet werden. Diese beiden Marken sind vielen  geläufig daher führe ich sie als Bsp auf.

Alle Mora Messer haben den Skandischliff und die oben genau genannten garantiert die typische skandinavische Jagdmesserklingenform.

Es sind sicher keine Schönheiten, die Scheide besteht aus einfachen Kunststoff mit Drainageloch im Boden. Der Griff ist um den meist 2/3 Erl gegossen ist besteht aus einem Elastomer welcher über Jahrzehnte hinweg immer weiter entwickelt und verbessert wurde. Er ist selbst mit nassen oder klammen Fingern unglaublich gut und sicher zu führen.

Ob man nun Rostfrei oder rostend bevorzugt häng von pers Vorlieben und Abneigungen sowie von der Frage ab wie oft man sich um die Pflege des Messers kümmern möchte. 
Wer es etwas bequemere möchte oder ist sollte wohl nicht den Kohlenstoffstahl nehmen sondern einen der anderen. 

Alle Stähle haben eine hervoragende Schnitthaltigkeit, der Kohlenstoffstahl ist etwas einfacher zu schärfen und wird auch etwas schärfer als der rostfreie. Rasieren kann man sich mit allen und rasiermesserscharf kommen sie auch aus der Fabrik.

Ach ja zu den Preisen die Messer mit Kohlenstoffstahl beginnen bei etwa 15-20 Euronen!!!!!! 

Ich besitze sagen wir einige ??? Moras aus verschiedenen Stählen und selbst der rostende Kohlenstoffstahl is doch sehr Rost träge. er bekommt nach einiger Zeit eine wunderbare graue Patina die man nie entfernen sollte da diese den Stahl schützt.

So nun liegt die Entscheidung bei Dir. Links geb ich nicht da google Dir alles zeigt was Du wissen mußt wenn du Mora eintippst.

MfG der Nilson

ps : Ende mit der Infoflut


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

?

*"Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser "*

Seit doch mal ehrlich, ist das nicht das Gleiche, als wenn ich eine Rute für Forellen *und* Hecht suche? zum angeln reicht doch ein Opinel. Oder nicht? 
Wenn man hier manche Messer sieht, könnte man denken, das der Besitzer, mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, den Fischen hinterherspringt. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Algon schrieb:


> ?
> Wenn man hier manche Messer sieht, könnte man denken, das der Besitzer, mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, den Fischen hinterherspringt.
> MfG Algon



Hi,
so wie ich das jetzt rausgelesen habe benutzt man(n) die Messer noch nicht mal , die liegen in der Vitrine ,sie müssen nur schön aussehen und teuer sein 
Wozu benötigt ein Angler ein Messer , zum schneiden von Schnüren bestimmt nicht , das kann jede Baselschere für 1 Euro besser.
Bleibt das ausnehmen vom Fisch ( wenns denn am Wasser  unbedingt sein muss ) , aber so ein Messer macht dann am Gürtel nicht so viel her wie ein "Rambomesser " mit Sägezahnung und Blutrinne :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ich find die MORA sehr interessant, weil sie niemand groß kennt...danke für den Link und die ausführliche Beschreibung.....
Wenn man man vor Ort nen Angelständer schnitzen muß oder überhängende Äste entfrernen sollte, hilft ein gutes Messer immens....ich stand wirklich schon einigemale blöd da, mit nem stumpfen....Außerdem Hlotzgriff, dann gehts scheinbar auch nicht unter wenns ins wasser fällt....Der Preis, ok, aber ne einmalige Anschaffung, wie ne gute Angel....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

@smartmouth/Nielson: |good:!!


----------



## Siermann (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das klassische Jagdmesser in Deutschland ist der Nicker. Er hat eine feststehende Klinge, deren Form auf die anstehenden Arbeiten ausgelegt ist. Die Aufbruchklinge ist entbehrlich. Ein Jäger, der sein Handwerk versteht, sollte wenigstens Niederwild allein mit dem Nicker versorgen können. Klappmesser sind allein schon wegen der Fleischhygiene als Jagdgebrauchsmesser nicht sehr geeignet.



Ach und wieso sind es die am meisten verbreiteten Messer bei der Jagd. 
Ich hab nicht gesagt das eine Aufbruchklinge sein muß habe es nur erwähnt das sie zu so einem "Jagdmesser" gehöhrt.


mfg


----------



## Udo561 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> Wenn man man vor Ort nen Angelständer schnitzen muß oder überhängende Äste entfrernen sollte, hilft ein gutes Messer immens...



Hi,
keine Ahnung wo du angelst , aber hier bei mir in NL darf man nicht so einfach überhängende Äste entfernen.
Mal davon abgesehen das hier eine Klingenlänge von 7 cm nicht überschritten werden darf.
Vielleicht empfinde ich auch desswegen "Angelmesser" als überflüssig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich find die MORA sehr interessant, weil sie niemand groß kennt...


hä |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

irgendwie hab ich auch son Teil ... aber liegt seit Jahren inner Schublade rum weil ich einfach kein Messer mit der 20cm Klinge brauche #c

habe statt dessen *son ein "Billigteil"* in der Tasche .. langt vollkommen ! |rolleyes


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> keine Ahnung wo du angelst , aber hier bei mir in NL darf man nicht so einfach überhängende Äste entfernen.


Das darf man auch nicht hier in Deutschland. Außerdem würde ich mir dann gleich eine Machete kaufen, damit kann man dann auch mal ein Stück Schnur abschneiden.|rolleyes


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habe statt dessen *son ein "Billigteil"* in der Tasche .. langt vollkommen ! |rolleyes


 
das reicht leider nicht, sollte dann doch mal ein anglerfressender Bär/Löwe/Fuchs/Lurch kommen, oder Du willst zum Mittag mal ein Stück Elch essen, wirst Du mit diesem Billgmesser schnell an seine Grenzen stoßen. Spätesten dann wirst Du Dich ärgern "Hätte ich doch nur mein 20cm Specialextremüberlebenssuper Messer dabei."

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Algon schrieb:


> "Hätte ich doch nur mein 20cm Specialextremüberlebenssuper Messer dabei."



http://www.pumaknives.de/dispitem_101.php?item_no=181000

hat aber nur 17cm :c


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Algon schrieb:


> das reicht leider nicht, sollte dann doch mal ein anglerfressender Bär/Löwe/Fuchs/Lurch kommen, oder Du willst zum Mittag mal ein Stück Elch essen, wirst Du mit diesem Billgmesser schnell an seine Grenzen stoßen. Spätesten dann wirst Du Dich ärgern "Hätte ich doch nur mein 20cm Specialextremüberlebenssuper Messer dabei."



für den Lurch hätte ich zumindest meine Überlebenssurvivalködernadel griffbereit dabei ! :vik:


----------



## Parasol (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hallo,

die ganze Diskussion um Angelmesser finde ich lächerlich. 
Für mich ist ein billiges Messer mit scharfer Klinge und Schnitthaltigkeit völllig ausreichend. Bin also mit einem Opinel gut ausgerüstet. Wenn es dann auch noch schwimmt, falls es mal über Bord geht; noch besser. Andernfalls ein Stück Korken  mit einer Schnur anbinden, fertig.
Für andere Aufgaben habe ich eine Bug-Säge mit 2 Blättern (Holz/Metall) in der Nähe bereit liegen.


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



HD4ever schrieb:


> für den Lurch hätte ich zumindest meine Überlebenssurvivalködernadel griffbereit dabei ! :vik:


oder den superextremspezialtötungs Stiefel, der auch auf keinen lebensgefährlichen, zwölf wochen dauernden Angelausflug fehlen darf.


----------



## plan3 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Es ist wie mit allen Dingen im Leben: zur Funktionalität kommt noch der persönliche Geschmack, die Größe der eigenen Geldbörse und umgekehrt proportional zum Alter auch noch die Klingenlänge. :q


----------



## hecht fan (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> oh junge, sind tausend Fragen, haste recht...nur einschneidig, mit Leder- scheide für Gürtel...normale Jagdmesserform, Griff, egal, klinge ca. 15-20cm, 440 C Stahl....



über 12cm Klingenlänge kriegst du in deutschland probleme.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



hecht fan schrieb:


> über 12cm Klingenlänge kriegst du in deutschland probleme.



Wen berechtigtes Interesse besteht nicht, aber beim Angeln werden 12 cm derbe schlecht als "berechtigtes Interesse" zu erklären sein. Bei der Jagt vielleicht, beim Angeln ganz gewiss nicht.


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

@plan3
Dann muss ich ja ganz schön alt sein |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Neueste Errungenschaft:
http://www.coldsteel.com/superedge.html



@hechtfan
Wie oft hat die Polizei oder irgendeine Ordnungskraft schon bei dir nachgemessen,geschweige denn überhaupt mal nachgefragt,darauf angespielt oder hingewiesen?


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie oft hat die Polizei oder irgendeine Ordnungskraft schon bei dir nachgemessen,geschweige denn überhaupt mal nachgefragt,darauf angespielt oder hingewiesen?


Also aus ganz sicherer, mir nahe stehender Quelle, kann ich definitiv bestätigen, dass so etwas *nicht* zu den Aufgaben der Polizei gehört !!!!  

Insofern auf jeden Fall ein:











:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Erumaro (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

*ZACK*

... hat der Fahnder ganz schnell und erbarmungslos zugeschlagen !

#6#6#6

Erwischt!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen berechtigtes Interesse besteht nicht, aber beim Angeln werden 12 cm derbe schlecht als "berechtigtes Interesse" zu erklären sein. Bei der Jagt vielleicht, beim Angeln ganz gewiss nicht.



Meine Filetiermesser sind teilweise 23 cm lang. Wenn ich zum Angeln an meine Teiche fahre und den gefangenen Fisch vor Ort damit filetiere, habe ich ein berechtigtes Interesse.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Meine Filetiermesser sind teilweise 23 cm lang. Wenn ich zum Angeln an meine Teiche fahre und den gefangenen Fisch vor Ort damit filetiere, habe ich ein berechtigtes Interesse.



Ok, bei uns ist zB nicht erlaubt den Fang am Ufer auszunehmen. Wobei ich jetzt mal unterstelle das man zum ausnehmen kein Filitiermesser braucht, daher kan es auch gewaltig nach hinten losgehen, gerade ein Filitiermesser... passt gut durch die Rippen...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



> gerade ein Filitiermesser... passt gut durch die Rippen...



 Dies tut ein Schraubenzieher auch!

Ich finde dieses ganze Messerbezogene neue Waffengesetz lächerlich 
Und wenn irgend son Affe Amok laufen will,wird ihn dass auch nen feuchten
Schiss interessieren.
So nehme ich auch schonmal einfache alte Küchenmesser mit zum Angeln
und da ich damit nicht auf die Kirmes, oder in eine Disco gehe,will ich den sehen der mich deshalb anklagt!
Muss ich mir vielleicht noch ne Erlaubnis einholen, um mein Brötchen zu schmieren?

Taxidermist


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies tut ein Schraubenzieher auch!
> 
> Ich finde dieses ganze Messerbezogene neue Waffengesetz lächerlich


 ich zwar auch, doch leider sollte man sich den Gegebenheiten stellen, ich hatte leider schon eine Überprüfung diesbezüglich und das endete damit das ich meine Anwältin bemühen musste... Nicht lustig #d und wen man einen übereifrigen Wachmeister, der gerade von der Akademie auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurde, als Kontrolleur erwischt hat sogar erschreckend. Viel hat nicht gefehlt... 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wenn irgend son Affe Amok laufen will,wird ihn dass auch nen feuchten
> Schiss interessieren.
> So nehme ich auch schonmal einfache alte Küchenmesser mit zum Angeln
> und da ich damit nicht auf die Kirmes, oder in eine Disco gehe,will ich den sehen der mich deshalb anklagt!


Wer hat den von sowas gesprochen?


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Muss ich mir vielleicht noch ne Erlaubnis einholen, um mein Brötchen zu schmieren?
> 
> Taxidermist


Frag Angie in wie weit die Tendenz in der Zukunft sein wird...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Genau so ist es Taxidermist |good:

und außerdem ist diese ganze Diskussion hier völlig |offtopic


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ich zwar auch, doch leider sollte man sich den Gegebenheiten stellen, ich hatte leider schon eine Überprüfung diesbezüglich und das endete damit das ich meine Anwältin bemühen musste...



Was für ein Messer hattest du denn dabei?
Wurdest du nach deinem Messer gefragt oder hattest du es z.B. am Gürtel hängen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

So eines: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31t1yt+LRIL.jpg

Lag auf dem Rutenfutteral, war gerade beim Aufbau des Angelplatzes.


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> So eines: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31t1yt+LRIL.jpg
> 
> Lag auf dem Rutenfutteral, war gerade beim Aufbau des Angelplatzes.



Angesichts der Tatsache,dass hier selbst Bajonette empfohlen werden #d#d#d ,kann ich verstehen wenn die Polizei dem ein oder anderen auf die Finger klopfen würde,aber bei so einem Messer absolut nicht.
Du scheinst wohl wirklich ziemlich Pech gehabt zu haben... #c


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> So eines: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31t1yt+LRIL.jpg
> 
> Lag auf dem Rutenfutteral, war gerade beim Aufbau des Angelplatzes.



Da soll mir mal einer kommen von wegen keine Berechtigung!
Wenn ich mitm Fahrrad aufn weg zu meinem Teich bin um Forellenfilet für ne Bestellung fertig zu machen was wollen die mir oder wenn ich nen Zander 80+ Filetieren möchte?
Also irgendwann hört der spaß aber auf leute...


----------



## Andal (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich würde es zu gerne sehen, wie er mit dem Seitengewehr vom K98 einen Kiemenrundschnitt bei einem 25er Barsch macht!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich habe ja gesagt das es ein unerahrener Frischling war, im Endeffekt kan er sich für die nächsten 3 Jahre seine Beförderung knicken, dafür habe ich schon gesorgt...


----------



## BallerNacken (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich empfehle dieses kleine und handliche Messer. Damit bekommste auch alles zerteilt


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde es zu gerne sehen, wie er mit dem Seitengewehr vom K98 einen Kiemenrundschnitt bei einem 25er Barsch macht!



Ja darüber mußte ich auch schmunzeln |supergri
Da wären wir ja dann schon beim Kriegswaffengesetz.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesagt das es ein unerahrener Frischling war, im Endeffekt kan er sich für die nächsten 3 Jahre seine Beförderung knicken, dafür habe ich schon gesorgt...


 
|bla:#q


----------



## waldschratnrw (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Meine Empfehlung :
http://www.pumaknives.de/dispitem_101.php?item_no=113087
Der kleine Jagnicker, damit hab ich noch jedes Wild und jeden Fisch zu einem Besuch meiner Pfanne zerlegen können. Ich habs seit 30 Jahren, kann es schärfen und trotz anderer Messer in meinem Besitz komm ich immer wieder darauf zurück. Nur die mitgelieferte Steckscheide, da hat mein freund mir eine gescheite gemacht.
happy trails 
Elmar


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> http://www.pumaknives.de/dispitem_101.php?item_no=181000
> 
> hat aber nur 17cm :c



Viiiiiel zu kurz, ich empfehle da dieses da ist wenigstens noch eine Blutrille dran oder zumindest dieses wenn es auf Rotaugen geht. 

Für Karpfenangler, die ja doch mehr zu Outdoor neigen, empfehle ich dann dieses.


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Viiiiiel zu kurz, ich empfehle da dieses da ist wenigstens noch eine Blutrille dran oder zumindest dieses wenn es auf Rotaugen geht.


Seit dem mich mal ein Rotauge angegriffen hat, gehe ich ohne mein Batleth nicht mehr in Schilf.
http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1/popup_image.php/pID/325

MfG Algon


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Schade das die Threads immer durch alberne Forumisti kaputt gemacht werden.


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Schade das die Threads immer durch alberne Forumisti kaputt gemacht werden.


 
Nein, schade ist das Angler durch solche Threads in ein Licht gestellt werden wo sie nicht hingehören.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Sorry, aber manche Antworten verlangen danach. Wer hat denn da noch den ursprünglichen Wunsch des TE gelesen?



> bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Messer für die Saison..Also kein Klappmesser oder Tool, sondern ne Art Jagdmesser. ...


Wer ist also albern, diejenigen, die hier Nato-Messer, martialische Klappmesser, etc.  anpreisen oder die, die auf ironische Art darstellen, was von solchen Kampfmessern am Wasser zu halten ist, wir haben hier noch nicht einmal über die Träger gesprochen


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



HD4ever schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich auch son Teil ... aber liegt seit Jahren inner Schublade rum weil ich einfach kein Messer mit der 20cm Klinge brauche #c
> 
> habe statt dessen *son ein "Billigteil"* in der Tasche .. langt vollkommen ! |rolleyes




???? Was fürn Mora handelt es sich denn bitte dabei ???? Keines der von mir genannte auf jeden Fall da die Klingenlängen von denen die erlaubten 12cm nach deutschem WfsG §42 garantiert nicht überschreiten z.B. beträgt die Klingenlänge eines meiner 711 genau 10,3cm (grad noch extra gemessen) und die 711 746 911 946 haben alle bis auf +- 3 mm Toleranz diese Länge. Laut Hersteller beträgt die Klingenlänge 10cm.
Mora fertigt auch Küchen- Haushalts- und Kochmesser aber da nach Anglermessern mit Jagdklinge gefragt wurde is es denke ich hinfällig diese Modelle zu erwähnen oder näher zu erklären.
Desweiteren ist es nach §42 zum Zwecke der Brauchtumspflege des Hobbies sowie aus beruflichen Gründen ohne weiteres erlaubt auch längere Klingen zu führen. 
Ein größes Filitiermesser z.B. beim angeln den Hirschfänger bei der Jagd oder auf dem Schützenfest oder das Rockwoolmesser auf der Arbeit usw. usw. 
Es gibt sogar noch legale Springmesser diese dürfen nur das Länge-Breiteverhältniss von 3 zu 1 nicht überschreiten. 
Das alles aber nur am Rande. 
Wer sich hier schlau machen möchte sollte wirklich einmal ins Waffenschutzgesetz § 42 ff schauen dort wird alles, wenn auch in typischen Paragraphendeutsch, erklärt.
Ich kann diesen Blick nur empfehlen das selbst viele uniformierte Schutzbeamte keine große Ahnung haben was erlaubt ist und was nicht.

Joar das wars von mir, schönen noch und schtööööööö der Nilson


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde es zu gerne sehen, wie er mit dem Seitengewehr vom K98 einen Kiemenrundschnitt bei einem 25er Barsch macht!




|jump:|jump:|jump:

ich auch mein bester ich auch 

Messer sind Werkzeuge müssen scharf sein und dem Verwendungszweck entsprechen. Ich nehm auch keinen Flaschenöffner um damit Schrauben einzudrehen oder nen Gartenschlauch um damit mein Fleisch zuklopfen obwohl beides in begr maße geht.


----------



## micha84 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

also ich habe mir ein klappmesser mit einer damast klinge gehollt  kein billigschrott aus china oder so sondern aus italien von einem schmied wo schon seit 3'te generation messer schmiedet. 
mit den starken rücken kann man super den fisch betäuben und die klinge ist vollkommen perfekt um die kiemenschnitt zu machen.
nur das schärfen ist etwas heikel  selber als leie kann man ein damast nicht schärfen da muss ein profie ran aber gute sachen brauchen immer eine extrawurst.


----------



## BigEarn (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Messer sind Werkzeuge müssen scharf sein und dem Verwendungszweck entsprechen. Ich nehm auch keinen Flaschenöffner um damit Schrauben einzudrehen oder nen Gartenschlauch um damit mein Fleisch zuklopfen obwohl beides in begr maße geht.



Ich habe gehört, ein Stück Gartenschlauch eignet sich hervorragend zum Fleisch zuklopfen. Vor allem, wenn es sich um Hinterschinken von ungezogenen Kindern handelt. :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Zweckentfremdet Werkzeug nicht immer! Fische betäuben und Fleisch klopfen wird traditionell mit der Taschenlampe erledigt.


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Wo ich herkomme sind die "Jagdtaschenmesser" nicht sehr verbreitet. Dafür haben sie zu viele Nachteile. Es ist also kein Widerspruch, wenn man ein feststehendes Jagdmesser haben möchte. Gerade bei Anwendungen mit Hygieneanforderungen würde ich auch immer zum feststehenden Messer raten.




Genau so ist es, so und nicht anders. Es gibt genug Jäger die anfangs einen Klappmesser auf Tasch hatten und es nach der ersten oder spätestens nach der zweiten Saison in die Vitrine gelegt haben. 
Warum? 
Weils nie richtig sauber wurde nach dem Aufbrechen und Ausnehmen trotz zeitintensiver Pflege. 
Weil das verkrustete Blut den Öffne- und / oder Schließmechanismus verklebte. 
Weil sonstiger Schmutz sich einfach zu leicht festsetzt. 
Weil oft genug die Schneide der Klinge im Heft anstößt und so die Schärfe dahin ist.

Kurzum weil ein Klappmesser hygienetechnisch ein Desaster ist und auch sonst einige Nachteile mit sich bringt.



@micha84 nicht falsch verstehn aber in dem Fall muß ich mal meinem Nickname entsprechend klugsch****ern. #y 

Gerade Klappmesser sind nicht dazu gedacht mit Ihnen hämmernde Tätigkeiten auszuführen. Schon gar nicht in Schließrichtung. Egal wie qualitativ Hochwertig das Messer ist. Auf diese Methode bewirkst Du nur die Beschädigung der Feder des (In)Line Lockers oder wie Dein Messer auch sonst in geöffnetem Zustand gesichert ist und arbeitest aktiv der Zerstörung des Messers entgegen. Außerden gefährdest Du Deine Hand unnötig. Irgendwann gibt der Mechanismus nach und dann haste den Salat. Ich seh dich schon mit offener Wunde am Wasser sitzen.  #c Ich hoffe Du hast immer Verbandsmaterial dabei !?! 

MfG der Nilson


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

-edit-


----------



## strawinski (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

hat jemand ein Tomahawk oder Rambo-Messer mit an Wasser?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Tomahawk oder Rambo-Messer mit an Wasser?



ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage?


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Tomahawk oder Rambo-Messer mit an Wasser?



Hi,
jetzt wird es geil :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Tomahawk oder Rambo-Messer mit an Wasser?


 
Tomahawk nicht, aber zum Ungarnurlaub kommt das hier mit.
http://ger-at.fiskars.com/Produkte/Holzbearbeitung/Aexte/121121-Freizeitbeil-X5

allerdings nicht weil es soooo gefährlich in der Wildnis ist, sondern weil man schlicht und ergreifend es leichter hat mit dem Feuerholz.

BTW: letztes Jahr hatte ein Ungar gegenüber von unserem Camp sowas mit http://www.husqvarna.com/de/homeowner/products/chainsaws/236/


----------



## strawinski (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

es soll Angler geben, die haben wrklich sowas mit. Uferangler im Nachteinsatz


----------



## Brikz83 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Das mit den Messern erscheint mir doch zu gefährlich, habe vorsichtshalber lieber ne abgesägte Schrotflinte dabei. Die kann man wenigstens nutzen um den Angelplatz von Schilf oder überhängenden Bäumen zu befreien. desweitern brauch ich die nicht schärfen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> es soll Angler geben, die haben wrklich sowas mit. Uferangler im Nachteinsatz



ja, und es soll Angler geben, die noch ganz andere Sachen dabeihaben |bigeyes

was suchst Du denn jetzt? ein Angelmesser? ein Jagdmesser? ein Beilchen? eine Hellebarde? eine Heckenschere? einen Laubbläser?

wir beantworten bestimmt gerne Deine Frage(n) (mit dem ein oder anderen Witzchen nebenbei |rolleyes), aber Du kommst von Hüppchen auf Stöckchen...


----------



## strawinski (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ja natürlich ein ordentliches Messer für nen Angler was einfach ne bisserl bessere Qualität hat. durch die vielen netten Tips an Marken hab ich ach einiges ins Auge gefasst......Im übrigen, abweichen von den lustigen Tips, danke an alle für die fachlichen.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Häng dir an den Gürtel ein Puma White Hunter, ein wirklich schöner Klassiker und saurobust. Ins Angelzeug gib für 10,- € ein Opinel, oder ein Mora und du wirst glücklich sein.




strawinski schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Tomahawk oder Rambo-Messer mit an Wasser?



Nur einen Harvester, zum Ausasten und so, eine Drehbank und zwei bis drei kleinere Atombomben. Für den Fall, dass einmal ein Unhold daherkommt.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



> Häng dir an den Gürtel ein Puma White Hunter, ein wirklich schöner  Klassiker und saurobust.


Das White Hunter habe ich Jahrelang zum Wild zerlegen benutzt und es ist tatsächlich eines der besten Messer welches ich kenne.
Ist zwar nicht gerade billig mit ca.250€. Meines hat damals leider eine
Ex entführt!
Dieses Messer hat im vorderen Bereich eine Auflagefläche,womit ich unter
zuhilfenahme eines Hammers, sogar Mufflon und Wildschweinkottelets geschlagen habe.
Und zwar ohne irgendwelche Spuren auf der Schneide zu hinterlassen.
Das Messer hat einen extrem guten Stahl,sehr schnitthaltig,aber dadurch zwangsläufig nicht leicht zu Schärfen!
Leider durch seine Form und Gewicht, nicht gerade als Anglermesser zu gebrauchen.

http://cutlerscove.com/hunting-knives/images/puma-white-hunter-stag.jpg

Taxidermist


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Total OT 



Andal schrieb:


> Nur einen Harvester, zum Ausasten und so, eine Drehbank und zwei bis drei kleinere Atombomben. Für den Fall, dass einmal ein Unhold daherkommt.



U make my day |jump: geile Kommentare


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> was suchst Du denn jetzt? ein Angelmesser? ein *Jagdmesser*? ein Beilchen? eine Hellebarde? eine Heckenschere? einen *Laubbläser*?




Also, wenn's Jagdmesser und Laubbläser in einem sein soll, empfehle ich das Wasp-Knife. Dient als Standhauer, ein potentieller Feind ( im Speziellen Melonen - der Laie macht sich gar kein Bild, welche Gefahren von denen für uns Angler ausgehen   ) wird mit ca. 50  bar aufgepumpt und das Laub bläst der Stecher auch noch weg > http://www.waspknife.com/video_watermelon.php

Sehr wahrscheinlich aber in Deutschland nicht zugelassen - schade    

Alternativ könntest Du aber mit dem vorherigen Verzehr von Erbsensuppe und einem normalen Messer ( zumindest eine zeitlang ) dein Eindruck erwecken, das wäre ein Wasp-Knife


----------



## olaf70 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Mit einem 250,-Euro-Messer ans Wasser? 

Gewagt, gewagt, kann ich da nur sagen. Das liegt aber nur daran, daß bei mir noch nie ein Messer stumpf geworden ist. Ich hab sie *alle* vorher verloren.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

:m....da kann ich ein Lied von singen !!


----------



## gründler (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Moin

Wenn ich hier manche Postings lese krieg ich Kopfweh,ich habe vor 3 Wochen ne Schulung besucht was die neuen und kommenden Waffengesetze betrifft.

Wenn ich dann hier so manches lese empfehle ich mal so ne Schulung Vortrag....selber zu besuchen anzuhören.......

Dann werden auch zweifel ausgeräumt das ne K98 (was nur nen Verschlußsystem darstellt) nicht unters Kriegswaffengesetz fällt,das man selbst als Jäger ausserhalb seines Reviers gewisse Sachen nicht mehr am Mann/Frau tragen darf usw usw.

Das es Vorfälle gab wo Angler Jäger...... angezeigt wurden weil sie im Discounter...... mit Messer am Gürtel rein sind,und andere sich dadurch bedroht fühlten.

Einige User brauchen diese Schulung nicht,aber bei manchen sehe ich wichtige Lehrstoffe und viel Wissensbedarf.Diese Vörträge werden kostenlos bei Hegeringen Schiessanlagen....gehalten und wenn man ganz nett fragt darf man auch gern als Nicht Jäger Schütze..... zuhören und teilnehmen.
Und da werden sogar extra Messer und der umgang bei der Jagd und Angeln behandelt wie lang warum weshalb usw.erlaubt verboten...........


So bin hier wieder raus ihr könnt weiter machen.

lg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



gründler schrieb:


> Das es Vorfälle gab wo Angler Jäger...... angezeigt wurden weil sie im Discounter...... mit Messer am Gürtel rein sind,und andere sich dadurch bedroht fühlten.



Danke für den Beitrag und das ansehnliche Beispiel, Gründler #6


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



> Mit einem 250,-Euro-Messer ans Wasser?
> 
> Gewagt, gewagt, kann ich da nur sagen. Das liegt aber nur daran, daß bei  mir noch nie ein Messer stumpf geworden ist. Ich hab sie *alle*  vorher verloren.


Da gehts mir genau so!
Deshalb nehme ich ans Wasser nur Opinel,oder alte Küchenmesser mit.
Die "Guten" bleiben zuhause,liegen aber nicht in der Vitrine, sondern werden zweckmäßig eingesetzt.So wie eben dass angesprochene White Hunter.Dieses Messer wird übrigends von den Afrikanischen Berufsjägern benutzt und man kann damit, wenns denn sein muß, auch einen Elefanten zerlegen.
Letzteres kommt ja in unseren Gefilden eher seltener vor!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung :
> http://www.pumaknives.de/dispitem_101.php?item_no=113087
> Der kleine Jagnicker, damit hab ich noch jedes Wild und jeden Fisch zu einem Besuch meiner Pfanne zerlegen können. Ich habs seit 30 Jahren, kann es schärfen und trotz anderer Messer in meinem Besitz komm ich immer wieder darauf zurück. Nur die mitgelieferte Steckscheide, da hat mein freund mir eine gescheite gemacht.
> happy trails
> Elmar



Wenn du das Geld ausgeben möchtest, kann man dir diese Empfehlung hier nur nochmal wärmstens an's Herz legen. Ein wirklich gutes und robustes Universalmesser.



christian36 schrieb:


> Zweckentfremdet Werkzeug nicht immer! Fische betäuben und Fleisch klopfen wird traditionell mit der Taschenlampe erledigt.



Jaja, die gute MagLite, macht vorne hell und hinten dunkel. Wobei ich meine Fische eigentlich traditionell mit 'ner Pulle Doppelkorn erschlage.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



> traditionell mit 'ner Pulle Doppelkorn erschlage.


Und ich dachte "ertränke"!

http://www.pumaknives.de/dispitem_10...item_no=113087

Aber dass hier sehe ich genau so,ist wirlich bisher der beste und zweckmäßigste Vorschlag gewesen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Brikz83 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Das ist insofern recht praktisch, da man sich mit selbiger bei ausbleibenden Fangerfolg auch gleich selber das Licht auspusten kann.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

habe hier noch was gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565048461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
sollte doch was sein - oder!?

(würd´s ja fast selber kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon so viele hätte) |rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jaja, die gute MagLite, macht vorne hell und hinten dunkel. Wobei ich meine Fische eigentlich traditionell mit 'ner Pulle Doppelkorn erschlage.


MagLites eignen sich da wider Erwarten eher weniger, weil der Reflektor zu große Toleranzen im Lampenkopf besitzt und sich dann der Throw bzw. Beam verzieht.
Aber Fische abschlagen und Fleisch klopfen geht mit jeder halbwegs modernen LED-Lampe ohne das sie Schaden nimmt.


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> habe hier noch was gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565048461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> sollte doch was sein - oder!?
> 
> (würd´s ja fast selber kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon so viele hätte) |rolleyes


  Messer sind wie Leistung und Hubraum, man(n) hat nie genug davon :g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Messer sind wie Leistung und Hubraum, man(n) hat nie genug davon :g



führ mich nicht in Versuchung mit solchen Floskeln!


----------



## Algon (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> führ mich nicht in Versuchung mit solchen Floskeln!


 
Und, ich dachte Du hast nur ein Problem mit Wobblern.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

SPYDERCO TEMPERANCE FB05P wäre meine Wahl. (Klinge 113mm)
  z.B. http://www.aceros-de-hispania.com/spyderco-knives/knife-spyderco-temperance079.asp

  Alternativ das TEMPERANCE-2 mit einer etwas längeren Klinge (124mm)

  Ich besitze keines von Beiden, jedoch habe ich mehr als 10 Spydercos und bin daher von deren Qualität überzeugt.

  Leider wurde die Produktion beider Modelle eingestellt, aber sie sind im Handel noch erhältlich.


  Andreas


----------



## waldschratnrw (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Das ist mein Begleiter seit nunmehr mehr als 30 Jahren, Fische, Wild und Brotzeit , alles kein Problem. Nur die Scheide ist custom made. Das war dringend nötig, weil das Original nichts taugt.


----------



## Novice (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich besitze auch einen PUMA Jagdnicker, allerdings den IP. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist es nicht so einfach eine stumpfe Klinge zu schärfen aufgrund des harten Stahls. Schleifsteine ´haben sich wohl bewährt.

Sonst kann ich dir noch Messer der Schmiede ESEE (ehemals Rat Cutlery) empfehlen. Insbesondere wenn du mal was anderes als einen Fisch schneiden willst. 
Habe mir gerade das DPx Hest bestellt, zum Angeln alleine ist das RC-4 wohl besser.

Oder schau dich bei Helle um. Sind auch i.O. was Preis / Leistung angeht.


----------



## Bobster (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Das ist mein Begleiter seit nunmehr mehr als 30 Jahren, Fische, Wild und Brotzeit , alles kein Problem. Nur die Scheide ist custom made. Das war dringend nötig, weil das Original nichts taugt.


 

Bottrop scheint ein heißes Pflaster zu sein....


----------



## waldschratnrw (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



bobster schrieb:


> bottrop scheint ein heißes pflaster zu sein....



stimmt!


----------



## Algon (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Das sind doch keine Messer!
Das hier ist ein Messer.
http://media.tapirpirates.net/i/crocodile-dundee-screenshot-you-call-that-a-knife11.jpg/400


mein nächtes Messer
http://zuendstoff.renke.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/rambo_knife.jpg

MfG Algon


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

http://www.undeadreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/zds1.jpg
http://www.undeadreport.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/zds5.jpg
Sowas in der Richtung wird definitiv meine neue Vitrine. Zombieabwehrtaugliche Messer hab ich ja


----------



## waldschratnrw (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

@ algon etwas in der Größe hab ich auch noch , Aber hier ging es ja um Jagd und Fischmesser. In meinem Rucksack steckt allerdings auch noch ein allseits beliebtes Mora Kniv


----------



## Algon (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

früher, hatte ich ein Taschenmesser, das habe ich verlohren.:c
http://www.beiler-spiegelau.de/langlauf_wandern_messer_sport/messer_spiegelau/GMesser.gif
Das mit der "Tasche" habe ich nie verstanden.|rolleyes

jetz bin ich immer mit diesem Messer los. 
http://www.mamitreff-wuppertal.de/media/images/klingenmuseum_solingen_13.jpg
Nur hält mich jetzt immer die Polizei damit an, keine Ahnung woher die das immer wissen, ich glaube die können das riechen#c


MfG Algon


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Dieses Forum ist echt zum kotzen

  Da wird extra ein Messer-Laber-Thread aufgemacht. Trotzdem wird hier weiter gnadenlos mit OT zugemüllt.


  Andreas


----------



## strawinski (25. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

der hier hat mich angerufen und seines angeboten.....aber ich weiß auch nicht so richtig.....villeicht nehm ich auch die knarre oder beides oder nur den Bart


----------



## Udo561 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Dieses Forum ist echt zum kotzen
> 
> Da wird extra ein Messer-Laber-Thread aufgemacht. Trotzdem wird hier weiter gnadenlos mit OT zugemüllt.
> 
> ...



Hi,
mag aber wohl daran liegen das man das Anliegen vom TE nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (25. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ein bißchen Spass muß immer sein....


----------



## Algon (25. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Dieses Forum ist echt zum kotzen
> 
> Da wird extra ein Messer-Laber-Thread aufgemacht. Trotzdem wird hier weiter gnadenlos mit OT zugemüllt.
> 
> ...


 
1.kann man hier nicht jeden Thread kennen.
2.sieht selbst der TE das nicht so verbissen
3.wäre ich in einem Forum, das ich zum kotz.... finde, kein Member.

MfG Algon

sorry für den OT


----------



## strawinski (25. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

der thread ist ja schon älter, wußt ich auch nicht....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

und? schon ´ne Entscheidung oder eine engere Auswahl getroffen?


----------



## strawinski (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ja, dank eurer Hilfe habe ich folgende Messer auserkoren.....einmal das CRKT M16 für den Einhandeinsatz, Schnüre kleine Köfis etc....und dann das Esee - 5 Rat für die groberen Sachen.....also erstmal..ob ein helle villeicht draus wird, weiß ich nicht.....bis jetzt hab ich auch immer 2 messer mit und bin damit gut gefahren, außer das permanente nachschleifen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

das zweite find ich recht ansehnlich, aber nicht rostfreier Stahl - schön hart, aber nicht unbedingt meine Sache 

aber Deine Entscheidung, keine Frage, will Dir nix madig machen!

ich für meinen Teil hab heute noch *das "kleine Schwarze" hier* gefunden und geschossen |rolleyes


----------



## Magnumwerfer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, dank eurer Hilfe habe ich folgende Messer auserkoren.....einmal das CRKT M16 für den Einhandeinsatz, Schnüre kleine Köfis etc....und dann das Esee - 5 Rat für die groberen Sachen.....also erstmal..ob ein helle villeicht draus wird, weiß ich nicht.....bis jetzt hab ich auch immer 2 messer mit und bin damit gut gefahren, außer das permanente nachschleifen...


 
Damit wirst Du bestimmt viel Spaß haben, gute Entscheidung #6


----------



## Novice (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Mit dem ESEE 5 machst du sicher nichts falsch. Ich würde aber das RC-4 nehmen. Aber welches auch immer, die Griffigkeit des Griffes bei Blut und Schleim ist einmalig. Die Klinge ist auch Top, die Garantie ist das Beste: Lifetime guaranty, no questions asked!

Das CRKT ist nicht so mein Ding. Zu viel Jack Bauer....

Bei Helle kannst du sicher auch noch etwas schönes unter 50 Euro finden.


----------



## strawinski (26. November 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ich dnke euch, hab ja erst gedachti ich bekomm verbale prügel wegen der Auswahl der "Dolche" aber ist halt "Jedem sein Messer"


----------



## ritschwumm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hallo Bruzzlkracher,
Habe selbst auch viel gesucht und gelesen. Mora ist und bleibt günstig und sehr gut. Habe mir dann das Messer aus Triflex Stahl bestellt. 26 EURs regulär, sehr gutes Arbeitsmesser ... :k
Gruß Ritschwumm


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Hallo Ritschwumm! 

Dank Ulli3D bin ich an die Moras gelangt, und war bzw. bin begeistert, wie viel Alltags-/Arbeitsmesser man für recht wenig Geld bekommt.

#h


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, dank eurer Hilfe habe ich folgende Messer auserkoren.....einmal das CRKT M16 für den Einhandeinsatz, Schnüre kleine Köfis etc....und dann das Esee - 5 Rat für die groberen Sachen.....also erstmal..ob ein helle villeicht draus wird, weiß ich nicht.....bis jetzt hab ich auch immer 2 messer mit und bin damit gut gefahren, außer das permanente nachschleifen...



Wie bereits gesagt wurde das Einhandmesser kann dir einigen Ärger bereiten wenn du auf den falschen Schupo triffst. 
Ist halt seit einiger Zeit aufm Index was Führen angeht.
Allerdings frag ich mich was man mit einem geschärften Glasbrecher am Angelmesser anfängt. Bleibt man nur dran hängen, tut sich weh oder zerschleißt sich die Kleidung. Wie oft schlagt man mal unabsichtlich gegen das Griffende des Messers wenn man in die Hosentasche greift etc etc. 
Gibt bei dem Modell sicher jedes mal ne nette Kerbe.
Wenn dieses Messer dann wär mir eines der Modelle ohne den Glasbrecher viel sympatischer. Es gibt ja einige Varianten.
Zu deiner Angewohnheit 2 Messer dabei zu haben sag ich nur da biste nicht der Einzige  meist hab ich die 2 sogar direkt am Mann (ein feststehendes und ein SAK wegen der Schere fürs Geflecht) und oft ein weiteres in Kiste oder Rucksack (meist ein Filetiermesser). 



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil hab heute noch *das "kleine Schwarze" hier* gefunden und geschossen |rolleyes



Hidiho Bruzzlkracher #h

Gratuliere zur Neuanschaffung

Wie sitzt das kleine scharze denn und was sagt deine Freundin isse neidisch oder wollt sies auch schon mal tragen 

Nee nun mal im Ernst
Zwar keine Schönheit aber Mora ist und bleibt einfach ein gutes (arbeits) Messer und man kann wenig bis nichts verkehrt damit machen. 
Haste es schon benutzt? Würd mich mal interessieren wie es sich macht, da ich selbst kein Filetiermesser vom Mora habe. Die Klinge aber so ausschaut als wenn sie relativ wenig flex hätte und daher auch gut fürs Gräten durchtrennen und andere *schwerere* Arbeiten scheint.

Ansonsten auch gern drüben im Messertrööt antworten 

greetz der Nilson


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

@Nilson #h

es macht sich gut, aber Fisch hat´s bisher noch keinen gesehen...

buchstäblich haarscharf, Klinge aufgrund der 8cm natürlich nicht sooo flexibel, aber ich denke mal, genau das richtige, um mal ´nen Fisch im ganzen zu "versorgen"

klar würde es bei den Dimensionen auch ein Küchenmesser tun, aber 1. kostet ein gutes ungefähr genauso viel und 
2. gibts zum Mora eine Scheide

alles in allem das unauffälligste, unaufdringlichste 'kleine Schwarze', was ich bisher gesehen habe - und wir wissen ja: die für die Girlz sind trotz fehlender Klinge meist noch schärfer |bigeyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Bildche gmacht:


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @Nilson #h
> 
> klar würde es bei den Dimensionen auch ein Küchenmesser tun, aber 1. kostet ein gutes ungefähr genauso viel und
> 2. gibts zum Mora eine Scheide
> ...



Hui biste fix mit antworten |bigeyes

Jo da bestätigste was ich mir dachte bei den Abmessungen bzgl flex etc

und mit dem kleinen schwarzen für die Mädels kann ich dir nur zustimmen :g harrrrr 

Greetz der Nilson

edit 

und mitm Bilder machen auch :m

da muß ich aber glatt meine Meinung bzgl flex leicht revidieren, das Ding hat nen schönen flex für die Länge.

Nachricht an mich selbst >>>>> Liste für den Weihnachtsmann erweitern, ein kleines schwarzen für den Onkel


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Hui biste fix mit antworten



Samstag Nachmittag, ausgeschlafen, draußen schon dunkel, kalt, Dauerregen, Pegel bei 6,90m (normal so 2,50m),
im TV nur Plörre - Hallo Anglerboard! |rolleyes



smartmouth schrieb:


> Nachricht an mich selbst >>>>> Liste für den  Weihnachtsmann erweitern, ein kleines schwarzen für den Onkel



und (k)eins für die Tante!? #c


----------



## strawinski (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

jaja, das mit dem Glasbrecher solte ich mir überlegen, denn es ist ja nur in der Tasche..das schöne ist echt bei klappmessern, das, wenn man nicht daran denkt, es einem einfällt, genau in der situation, wo man nur ein hand freihat......und dann...eine handbewegung, die klinge ist raus und man kann schneiden.......das große ist für große aufgaben....die gibts auch oft.......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Wollebre schrieb:


> möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass das *Führen = zugriffsbereit* (z.B. am Gürtel) außerhalb des befriedeten Besitztum (Wohnung+Grundstück) von sog. *Einhandmesser *nach deutschen Waffengesetz verboten ist!
> 
> Das Waffengesetz läßt Ausnahmen zu, nur ist es wie in Deutschland üblich hohe Juristerei, ob man beim Angel überhaupt ein Einhandmesser oder ein Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von mehr als 12 cm benötigt. Es kann also passieren, dass bei einer Kontrolle ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Waffengesetz eingeleitet wird. Da können sich dann schnell Gerichte und Rechtsanwälte monatelang mit beschäftigen was dann eine recht teure Sache werden kann.
> 
> ...



:v:v:v:v:v
Ungefähr, ziemlich genau Beitrag Nr. 20 mit dem Inhalt a` la: Chef ich weiß was, der hat was verbotenes gemacht.
Mein Gott sind wir Deutschen geil auf Gesetze und Regeln:v
Wieder Einer, der zum gefühlten 100. mal stolz drauf ist und jedem zeigen muss, dass er was über ein gesetzliches Verbot und dessen Regelung weiß.
Hallo, es ist max. eine geringfügige Verletzung einer Rechtregelung, abzuhandeln nach dem OWiG.
Quasi so wie falsch parken!
Kein Grund das 200 Mal zu wiederholen, wie die Kids im Kindergarten, wenn Einer das böse Wort sagt und 30 Kiddis aufschreien, weil sie gelernt haben, dass man nicht Schei$$e sagen soll.
Einfach kindisch, zumal bei jedem Thread dieser Art auf's Neue.
WIR WISSEN ES MITTLERWEILE GLAUBE ICH ALLE UND WENN IHR, DIE ES IMMER WIEDER REZITIERT, SAGEN STATT SCHREIBEN WÜRDET; UNS TÄTEN SCHON LÄNGST DIE OHREN BLUTEN.

Zudem wäre jeder dieser Threads ohne diese Klugsch...- Beiträge locker 4 Seiten weniger lang, man hätte mehr Platz zum Schwanzvergleich mit Klingen.|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich weiß nicht, was Du Dich so aufregst, erkundige Dich mal nach dem dänischen Waffengesetz in Bezug auf Messer, da ist das deutsche Gesetz eine Lappalie. Und OWiG, lass Dich überraschen #d


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Vielleicht will da auch nur jemand den TE vor Ärger schützen???

Verstöße werden mit Geldstrafen von bis zu 10000€ geahndet, ja nach schwere des Falls. Der Rest deiner post ist reine Mutmaßung und ziemliches gewäsch.

Freundlichste EINER der seinen Schwanz vergleichen muss etc bla blub


----------



## strawinski (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

also wißt ihr, es ist jao wohl ein unterscied ob einer mit ner knarre oder schrotflinte durch die botanik rennt oder ob ein angler im gebrauch ein messer mit 15cm klinge hat...
da seh ich persönlich kein problem...und ich denke es wäre ein idiotismus, wenn irgend ein richter sich daran stoßen würde...
ich selbst sch.....da auf das waffenrecht.....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich selbst sch.....da auf das waffenrecht.....



jeder so, wie er will

ich für meinen Teil will/bin raus hier #h

@smartmouth: man liest sich im Laber-Fred


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Vielleicht will da auch nur jemand den TE vor Ärger schützen???
> ...



Dafür brauch man aber nicht jeden 2. Beitrag mit dem Gesetzesgeschwätz vollmüllen. Wir sind ja hier nicht das Forum der geistig Beschränkten.
Zu mir ans Gewässer kommen auch jeden Tag mindestens 20 Polizisten und fragen jeden Angler nach seiner Klingenlänge und zwischendurch ruft jeder Rentner mit eurer Gesinnungslage, per Handy die Polizei, weil einer 13cm Klinge gesehen hat.
Das ist doch paranoid.|kopfkrat
Macht doch ne Blockwart- IG auf!|uhoh:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> jeder so, wie er will
> 
> ich für meinen Teil will/bin raus hier #h
> 
> @smartmouth: man liest sich im Laber-Fred



Hast Recht, besser ist das, schließe mich an...#h


----------



## strawinski (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

echt ehhhh..... ich hab immer nur freude bei anderen gesehen, wenn ich mein messer gezeigt habe...(natürlich nicht kindern)......dann mußte man erklären was man damit alles machen kann....
immer diese ängste und gesetzeskonformierung.....ich verstehs nicht mehr


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Lass dich einfach am A... bend besuchen und freu dich über dein Messer!


----------



## strawinski (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

so mach is Andal.....


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> also wißt ihr, es ist jao wohl ein unterscied ob einer mit ner knarre oder schrotflinte durch die botanik rennt oder ob ein angler im gebrauch ein messer mit 15cm klinge hat...
> da seh ich persönlich kein problem...und ich denke es wäre ein idiotismus, wenn irgend ein richter sich daran stoßen würde...
> ich selbst sch.....da auf das waffenrecht.....



Mach was du willst meinet wegen geh mit dem hier >> http://www.replix.de/shop/products/...ser-Sylvester-Stallone-Signature-Edition.html ans Wasser oder S und U-Bahn fahren oder sonst was. 
Niemand schreibt dir was vor , es wird nur darauf hingewiesen was fakt ist. Keiner von uns hatte Einfluß auf den Gesetzestext und daher isses auch unnötig Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Und wenn du ne Uzi mit am Wasser hast is mir Banane. War nur freundlich gemeint.



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> jeder so, wie er will
> 
> ich für meinen Teil will/bin raus hier #h
> 
> @smartmouth: man liest sich im Laber-Fred



Jo diggi ich bin hier auch raus


----------



## strawinski (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ja, ich weiß ja, das es das gibt.....aber manchmal denk ich das ihr irgendwie glaubt, ihr werdet verfolgt vom gesetzes hüter.......i übrigen kannste nachts 3uhr 3 besoffene Jugendliche nicht mit nem klappmsser am Teich beeindrucken......mir isses zwar noch nicht passiert aber eines werde ich nicht...wegrennen...das leben und die ausrüstung wird bis zum letzten blutstropfen verteidigt.....und da hlefen nur große geschütze...das nur am rande.....


----------



## Katteker (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Nabend zusammen.

Leute, das hier ist bisher echt ein absolut interessanter Thread. Passt doch bitte auf das er nicht in die Lächerlichkeit abdriftet.



strawinski schrieb:


> übrigen kannste nachts 3uhr 3 besoffene Jugendliche nicht mit nem klappmsser am Teich beeindrucken......mir isses zwar noch nicht passiert aber eines werde ich nicht...wegrennen...das leben und die ausrüstung wird bis zum letzten blutstropfen verteidigt.....und da hlefen nur große geschütze...das nur am rande.....



Mir ist klar das son Quatsch nur durch die anonymität des Internets geschrieben wird. Würdest du das tatsächlich so meinen gehörst du ab sofort in psychologische Behandlung! Tust du aber nicht, da bin ich mir sicher.



			
				strawinski schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich weiß ja, das es das gibt.....aber manchmal denk ich das ihr irgendwie glaubt, ihr werdet verfolgt vom gesetzes hüter.......



Von genau dem Gesetzeshüter wirst du dir nach dem großen hauen, stechen und meucheln ein paar recht unangenehme Fragen gefallen lassen müssen. Der stellt dir dann unter Umständen auch ein paar nette Leute mit weißen Kitteln vor.

Mitm Messer rumfuchteln weil einer die Angel klaut, Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Katteker (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Ich hab übrigens auch meistens ein recht großen Messer dabei. KM 2000.

Warum?: Haupteinsatzgebiet ist das spalten von Brennholz direkt am Wasser. Stichwort Batoning. Außerdem ist es wunderbar zum schneiden und bearbeiten von Ästen aller Art. Z.B. zum schnitzen von Rutenständern oder Spießen fürs Feuer.

Wenn es nicht benutzt wird befindet es sich in der Scheide im Angelkoffer. Am Gürtel werdet ihr es bei mir nie sehen. Es gibt m.M.n. beim Angeln keinen vernünftigen Grund es ständig Griffbereit zu haben. 


Außer natürlich zu sonem utopischen Quark wie die Verteidigung des ach so wertvollen Gerätes...:c#d:c#q


Mein Arbeitstier beim Angeln und auch überall anders ist dieses hier: Herbertz ! Hab es zu meinem 16ten Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und ist das beste Messer das ich je hatte. Befindet sich also seit 6 Jahren im täglichen Einsatz.


----------



## strawinski (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

ja Katteker,,,lass dich ruhig von ein paar zugedröhnten Jungsverprügeln...rumstoßen oder ne Flasche auf den Schädel hauen....Oder ruf einfach imBeisein die Polizei,die sich sofort herbiemt.....diese schöne angelwelt bleibt dir erhalten wie ein Himmel von Monet........ich ziehe den Weg meines Messers vor...auch wenns Blut gibt...Davor haben die meisten Angst.......


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

@ Strawinski:

Ich hoffe für Dich, das der Fall nie eintritt. Falls doch, hoffentlich hast Du dann noch Kumpels, die Dich im Knast besuchen.#d

Nur weil da 3 oder 4 stehen hast Du noch kein Recht eine gefährliche Waffe einzusetzen aber, das musst Du mit Dir und ggf. dem Staatsanwalt ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Katteker (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja Katteker,,,lass dich ruhig von ein paar zugedröhnten Jungsverprügeln...rumstoßen oder ne Flasche auf den Schädel hauen....Oder ruf einfach imBeisein die Polizei,die sich sofort herbiemt.....diese schöne angelwelt bleibt dir erhalten wie ein Himmel von Monet........ich ziehe den Weg meines Messers vor...auch wenns Blut gibt...Davor haben die meisten Angst.......



Ah ja...

Nun, die unblutigste, nervenschonenste und beste Lösung wäre wohl einfach wo anders zu angeln, oder?!

Im Zweifelsfall gibt es übrigend auch noch ne andere Lösung: Stiften gehen. Arme und Beine bilden ne rotierende Scheibe. Vollgas durch die Botanik. Wenn du schon davon ausgehst verprügelt zu werden, kennst du die Jungens ja anscheinend schon. Da kann man auch schon mit Flucht anfangen bevor se neben dir stehen. Anschließend die Polizei gerufen und abwarten.


Und ja, ich erhalte mir meine schöne, meuchelfreie Angelwelt.:l


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

...urban streetfishing in der Bronx.


----------



## Namenloser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

dann schaff dir doch ein messer an wo sich gleich keiner mehr mit dir anlegen will anstatt da mit irgend einem standart ding rum zu fuchteln 
hab immer meine machete und/oder mein beil mit oder geh von anfang an nicht alleine an solche kritischen stellen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Genau, ich nehme immer 'nen Spieß mit an's Wasser!


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Am besten das schweizer Generalsmesser mit ausklappbarer Schützenkompanie!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Nee...
DAS http://www.wkc-sports.de/JAP21BW288.html


----------



## Gemini (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Wenn man schon in Krisengebieten angeln gehen muss sollte dieses
 schmucke Kleinod von Samsung nicht unterm Christbaum fehlen.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg078_robot-sentinella

#d manche sollten noch nicht mal eine Nagelfeile kaufen dürfen...


----------



## Namenloser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

nimm die mit die regelt jedes problem http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/65/AK-47_type_II_Part_DM-ST-89-01131.jpg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn man schon in Krisengebieten angeln gehen muss sollte dieses
> schmucke Kleinod von Samsung nicht unterm Christbaum fehlen.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg078_robot-sentinella
> ...



Ups, intelligentes System..nur was macht das Gerät bei ganz Bewegungsfaulen "Zielen" ?Warten ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Namenloser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

oder bei ungefährlichen sachen ich meine nur erklär du mal warum im umkreis von 200m um dich überall tote viehcher liegen #c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Wenn dann ein Scrapizashi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9PIPhBqrLQ
Die liegen wirklich gut in der Hand und machen sich auch im "In case of zombie, break glass!"-Kasten ganz gut. Selbstverständlich nur stilecht mit zwei P99 und einer Mossberg 590.


----------



## Olewa79 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja Katteker,,,lass dich ruhig von ein paar zugedröhnten Jungsverprügeln...rumstoßen oder ne Flasche auf den Schädel hauen....Oder ruf einfach imBeisein die Polizei,die sich sofort herbiemt.....diese schöne angelwelt bleibt dir erhalten wie ein Himmel von Monet........ich ziehe den Weg meines Messers vor...auch wenns Blut gibt...Davor haben die meisten Angst.......




Bis jetzt habe ich nur still mit gelesen, aber das was du schreibst treibt selbst die ruhigste Person auf die Palme.
Bin selber ein Fan von Messer, aber das was du ablässt geht auf keine Kuh Haut!
Meine Gesundheit bedeutet mir mehr als meine Angelausrüstung und die ist gewiss keine Billige von Aska.. und wie die anderen Discounter heißen.
Genau so wenig weiß ich wo du Deine nächte verbringst, aber dann sollte man/n nicht alleine los ziehen oder wenn dann nur an Plätzen wo man sicher ist. Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich habe i.d.R selber ein (Taschen)Messer am Mann, habe Kampfsport betrieben und bin Sportschütze. Es wäre eine kleinigkeit mich zu wehren. Es bereitet mir Kummer das nächste mal mit der Spinne Nachts durch Unterholz zu Gehen, mit der Angst das mich so ein Krankes A....... wie dich mich abstechen könnte weil er seinen brauen Stift nicht unter Kontrolle hat! 
Evtl. suchst du Dir auch ein Hobby welches ohne Angst und am Tag betreiben lässt. 

Angeln ist ein Hobby wo ich ruhe suche und nicht die möglichkeit mich für den 3. WK zu rüsten!


....so, bin fertig!


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Einfach mal Back to Topic:

Mit diesem Messer(typ) wurden gestern 10 Stück Rehwild und 9 Stück Schwarzwild (Sauen) aufgebrochen und es ist immer noch scharf, ohne zwischendurch mal nachzuschärfen.

Isch hab fettisch:vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neukauf Angler / Jagdmesser*

Dann war die Drückjagd wohl erfolgreich, Waidmanns Heil!


----------

